# Higher end grinder....



## WillC (Dec 9, 2014)

OK so my coffee machine upgrade path has ended with a EMC Synchronica...(well for awhile anyway...)! Now time to upgrade my grinder that I have had since my first coffee machine (an Izzo Vivi). Currently I have a Mazzer Mini E that has given me pretty flawless service for 10-15 years.So just looking for a little help in shaping my thoughts on what I should get.So here is my shortish list and my thinking:

Mazzer Major V - Easy cleaning of burrs (keeps calibration) for a domestic situation, new model so latest tech to play with (or to go wrong), big burrs. Cheapest of selection

Compak F8 Like the design, seems pretty difficult to take out burrs for cleaning/changing), seems to be fewer dealers

Mahlkonig E65GBW Is this GBW tech truly tested? wonder how reliable it will be, smaller burrs than others (should this be a consideration in a domestic setting making 10 coffees a day?)

Mahlkonig E80 this starts at slightly north of my price limit but could stretch to it if the larger burrs are worth the extra from the E65S or GBW Both Malhkonigs don't seem to be as easy to change clean burrs as the Mazzer...

I would appreciate any feedback or any other plus/minus aspects of these grinders that I have missed, any personal experience of them etc

Cheers

Will


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If it's for home use...why not get something Like a Monolith....


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> If it's for home use...why not get something Like a Monolith....


 Would be my vote too, if waiting is OK. And before people come in claiming they're impossible to get: they're not, but you have to be quick, clever, and alert (perhaps slightly tech-savvy).

However: I've noticed most (if not all) grinders on the list have a hopper. If you aren't up for single dosing, then Monolith might not be the best route (but honestly, single dosing is not a real hassle if you ask me).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

viveur said:


> Would be my vote too, if waiting is OK. And before people come in claiming they're impossible to get: they're not, but you have to be quick, clever, and alert (perhaps slightly tech-savvy).
> 
> However: I've noticed most (if not all) grinders on the list have a hopper. If you aren't up for single dosing, then Monolith might not be the best route (but honestly, single dosing is not a real hassle if you ask me).


 I think a Lyn Weber can be had immediately if you have 4K to spend, or a Lagom with a shorter wait... Even a Ceado. Lots of other options more suited to domestic use.


----------



## WillC (Dec 9, 2014)

Will consider the Monolith but need to consider the single dosing option as have Kind of dismissed it as a bit of a hassle but ....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only one hopper fed machine offers really low retention.....Mythos Clima Pro if you want new......75 mm Tin burrs mounted at a 45 degree angle so the coffee has no where to go other than down the chute.....bit ugly but who has not had an ugly bird at some point in their life


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I may part with my Clima Pro in white 😎


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

WillC said:


> Will consider the Monolith but need to consider the single dosing option as have Kind of dismissed it as a bit of a hassle but ....


 Not as much hassle as actually getting a monolith tho ....


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

I know I'm a lone voice on this because I'm one of very few private/domestic owners of a Eureka Helios 80 (in matt black, gorgeous) but its speed, consistency and ease of use put a smile on my face every morning. I would have the Helios over the Compak in a heartbeat regardless of the price difference (I have no idea why there is that difference) and since I moved from a Mazzer would never go back. Just my penny's worth on the start of your shortlist...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

sometimes best kept secrets remain as best kept secrets


----------



## WillC (Dec 9, 2014)

Ha! Thanks for this folks and have added the Monolith to my list. Though having worked through the owners thread consisting of about 3 pages of owners, 2 pages of technical questions and 22 pages of tales of purchasing woes I'm getting an idea of what people are talking about! Lets see how my patience holds up until the next pre-ordering in December.

Will


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

I would add the Ceado E37Z Naked as opposed to the Hero (Naming not the best!) as a very very nice option. Not cheap this is true but not a million miles away from a Monolith Max now with the $$ FX when I did the numbers and very much more available, I arrived at it via recommendation from a trusted source 😉 I can't fault the results. Looks are a matter of taste. Its compact, super easy to clean but of course single dose.

Another SD option could the the Titus Nautilus but it is as yet untested in the wild by consumers (although tested a lot by Socratic Coffee for output) but about to be release imminently. Price wise slightly lower than the equivalent Monolith or Ceado, difficult to say how hard to get currently. Again beuty in the eye of beholder. It is very serviceable if thats a thing so should last a lifetime.


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

Chainlinephil said:


> I would add the Ceado E37Z Naked as opposed to the Hero (Naming not the best!) as a very very nice option. Not cheap this is true but not a million miles away from a Monolith Max now with the $$ FX when I did the numbers and very much more available, I arrived at it via recommendation from a trusted source 😉 I can't fault the results.


 There actually seem to be quite a few good grinders that are probably comparable with a Monolith - the main problem seems to be it's often hard to find reviews. And that probably explains itself by the fact that the high-end single-dose market isn't huge - and the prices are high - and there isn't really much professional testing because it's not worth it given the size of the market, and therefore you pretty much have to decide on grinders based on what other private owners say. The Monolith has a strong following, and plenty of good reviews - which is why people trying to decide on a good grinder will also choose the Monolith as a low risk (albeit harder to obtain) option, and that in turn generates more reviews for the Monolith. Whereas people are less likely to "risk" their money on the other equally expensive grinders, hence there are less reviews, hence we don't know what the other good options are.

(Other interesting things for OP to maybe look at - beyond the Ceado and Helios: Lagom P64 seems to have a following over on another forum, the "Ultra" grinder seems robust but possibly a hassle to get in Europe and not that many reviews yet, the EG-1 has been around for a while, you could even get an EK-43 and try to align it yourself but IMHO that sounds like a hassle.)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't forget Bentwood and Macap Chamy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ultra grinder


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ultra grinder


 Saw this think I think the other bit is quite chunky and comes with shims.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Saw this think I think the other bit is quite chunky and comes with shims.


 Don't think it's shimmer , couple of people I know have one , love em


----------



## Eklektik (Jun 19, 2020)

Jony said:


> Don't forget Bentwood and Macap Chamy.


Chamy does look interesting but unwise they had some more details and news about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Eklektik said:


> Chamy does look interesting but unwise they had some more details and news about it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yup it's been like that on the site for like 10 months.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't think it's shimmer , couple of people I know have one , love em


 I'm bloody sure you can drop shims in, will go look or I could be confused about two different grinders. I would say you may be right because your not often wrong 🤣🤣


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What are those 3 rings he drops in on you tube after the
burr goes in on the Lever Craft.

@Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> What are those 3 rings he drops in on you tube after the
> burr goes in on the Lever Craft.
> 
> @Mrboots2u


 Not shims like a sage pro grinder is shimmed .

perhaps this will explain

https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/levercraft-ultra-grinder-t65524.html


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The three rings are the roller bearing parts that the adjuster rides on .. You can see on the second ring he drops has the roller part .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Jony said:


> What are those 3 rings he drops in on you tube after the
> burr goes in on the Lever Craft.
> 
> @Mrboots2u


 To be fair it does uses shims found this below , still an interesting grinder .

"It is a high-end precision servo motor," LeverCraft Founder Eric Mann told Daily Coffee News. "The entire grinder is built around this platform and it works incredibly well."

Assembled in the United States and aligned upon shipping, the grinder also includes a system of shims to help users re-align the burrs without any additional tools.

"The shims are one of the most clever parts of the design," said Mann. "The grinder is near perfect out of the box, and the tolerance is well within the limits that the burr manufacturers suggest, but if you can get a perfect alignment, why wouldn't you want that extra step of precision? If you ever have any wear in the grinder, it is as simple as adding or removing shims from the carrier posts to get it back into perfect alignment."


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

WillC said:


> OK so my coffee machine upgrade path has ended with a EMC Synchronica...(well for awhile anyway...)! Now time to upgrade my grinder that I have had since my first coffee machine (an Izzo Vivi). Currently I have a Mazzer Mini E that has given me pretty flawless service for 10-15 years.So just looking for a little help in shaping my thoughts on what I should get.So here is my shortish list and my thinking:
> Mazzer Major V - Easy cleaning of burrs (keeps calibration) for a domestic situation, new model so latest tech to play with (or to go wrong), big burrs. Cheapest of selection
> Compak F8 Like the design, seems pretty difficult to take out burrs for cleaning/changing), seems to be fewer dealers
> Mahlkonig E65GBW Is this GBW tech truly tested? wonder how reliable it will be, smaller burrs than others (should this be a consideration in a domestic setting making 10 coffees a day?)
> ...


I believe the new Mazzer Major it must be extremely expensive new. I am selling a Major on demand, we can talk about this by PM.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not really. If it's in the for sale area.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Jony said:


> Not really. If it's in the for sale area.


Don't get you, what do you mean?

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC (Dec 9, 2014)

OK so to end this thread Philip HN wins....I have an Eureka Helios 80 arriving from BB at lunchtime today......though I think there maybe a Monolith someway down the line in my future!


----------

